# Nokia 6301 et bluetooth



## marquenri (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
qui peut m'aider à tranférer des données depuis le nokia 6301 (synchro compatible mac selon la fiche technique) jusqu'au mac g5 (10.4.10)
Le mac est vu sur le nokia mais la connexion échoue. Comme cet appareil est nouveau, y aurait-il un plug-in à télécharger chez Nokia?


----------



## jabinal (20 Décembre 2007)

J'ai rencontré le même souci, iSync précisant qu'il ne gère pas ce téléphone.
Avez-vous des pistes de solutions?

Jusqu'à présent le site français de Nokia ne répertorie pas ce téléphone et celui européen indique qu'il 'est pas compatible avec iSync.

Merci,
Julien.


----------



## mirabellou69 (1 Février 2008)

voir ci dessous
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=187595

apparemment, j'ai bien récupéré mes contacts dans le carnet d'adresse du macBook et inversement
pour l'agenda, pas tout récupéré, mais on verra plus tard.

Bonne journée


----------



## pegetnico (2 Mars 2009)

J'ai trouvé ce site 
le tuto et le fichier marche impec pour moi 
http://www.james-lloyd.com/scripts/nokia-series-40-isync-plugin/

ciao


----------

